# Rent Increase Question



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Just a quick question about rent increase for next year. I Currently line in shoreline apartments on PJ.

1 Bed apartment rented for 110,000 last year. Landlord is a decent bloke, but when asked about renewing he said the increase would be 10% according to whats shown on the rera calculator.

Rental Increase Calculator

Is it normal for landlords to just hike it up to the maximum they are allowed to?

Either way, I was looking at moving on as I now need a 2 bed but still not 100% convinced by the figures shown on this site. It states that 1 beds are currently in the range of 130000 to 160000, so he is entitled to a 10% increase.

However looking on property finder shows that 1 beds can still start from as low as 115,000 upwards.

As I stated, I am not planning on staying so the outcome is a little irrelevant but it'd be nice to know for next year.


----------



## Steve87 (Nov 10, 2014)

Technically, he has a right to ask for 10% if the rent calculator says so. You could try and negotiate it, but going to RERA would be a waste because they would also go by the rent calculator.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

I was under the impression that they were not allowed to ask for an increase at the end of the _first _year - I'm pretty sure that information is in the sticky.


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

chestnut said:


> I was under the impression that they were not allowed to ask for an increase at the end of the _first _year - I'm pretty sure that information is in the sticky.


I think that was when landlords used to give 2 year contracts (even though some still did try it on). Those kinds of contracts are now like rocking horse doodoo in Dubai. 

I have heard that there are 3 year contracts available if you were to rent in Ajman.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

chestnut said:


> I was under the impression that they were not allowed to ask for an increase at the end of the _first _year - I'm pretty sure that information is in the sticky.


This used to be the law, which has been amended a few years back.
Now rents can be increased in line with the rental calculator 1st year onwards.


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys.

Ok a couple more tips if I may.

Looking for a spacious 2 bed with a budget of up to 120,000 and pretty open to any location. I am married and we have a baby boy and a cat! Where would your money go?

Had a look at canal residence in sports city and also took a look at Remraam in Dubai land.

Apartment in Remraam was huge, nicely done out and very quiet. The community seemed nice and quiet, with plenty of greenery going on. Downsides are that there is just nothing there and you're in the middle of no where. Price for this was 100,000

Canal residence was smaller and a fair bit noisier due to on going work. There was more going on there though, however reflected in the price at 120,000.

Another question - rental loans. Has anyone take one out, and can you look further afield than your main bank?

Thanks


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

1bed unfurnished apartments in JLT for example are around 90,000AED, 2beds are around 110,000AED upwards. I assume your place is furnished?


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

1919 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> Ok a couple more tips if I may.
> 
> ...


We currently live in Remraam (because high rents pushed us out of JLT).

The landscaping and pools are lovely but I find the finishing in the apartments really quite bad ie. grouting falling out, sealant all over the kitchen worktops, badly fitted windows and constant AC problems.

It is lovely and quiet most of the time but you are right, Remraam is quite a distance from anywhere when you factor in the longest U Turn ever until the road to Motor City is completed.

A Geant supermarket was meant to be finished by now but it's been put back til April next year.

There are signs everywhere saying pets are not permitted but you see lots of dogs being taken for walks and security don't bat an eyelid (we have a kitten!)

Sorry for the long post but hope it helps in some way


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Navaron said:


> 1bed unfurnished apartments in JLT for example are around 90,000AED, 2beds are around 110,000AED upwards. I assume your place is furnished?


We are unfurnished.

Would be happy in JLT, but guessing for that sort of money for a 2 bed its not one of the best available?


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Made in Sheffield said:


> We currently live in Remraam (because high rents pushed us out of JLT).
> 
> The landscaping and pools are lovely but I find the finishing in the apartments really quite bad ie. grouting falling out, sealant all over the kitchen worktops, badly fitted windows and constant AC problems.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that does help.

We looked at 2 apartments there. One with a closed kitchen and large balcony, and another with a open kitchen (and serious leak problem! ha).

Initial impressions are good, but it is very isolated. Where abouts is the Geant supermarket going to be?


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

1919 said:


> Thanks, that does help.
> 
> We looked at 2 apartments there. One with a closed kitchen and large balcony, and another with a open kitchen (and serious leak problem! ha).
> 
> Initial impressions are good, but it is very isolated. Where abouts is the Geant supermarket going to be?


Once you come through the main entrance, take the first left at the roundabout and you'll see the construction for it straight in front of you.

I think there's going to be a mini mall type of thing there with coffee shops etc in the future.


----------

